# How does dirt work?



## Precious (Mar 7, 2008)

I use disposable cotton cosmetic rounds and squares as substrate. They are very handy and easy to change out. I also use faux flora and, in my chlorophaea tank, there is no substrate. My question is this: How do those beautiful, authentic terrariums stay clean? I mean those leftover crik parts are smelly. The location of my enclosures demands that they be odor free, and they are. However, I'd like to grow some orchids and maybe have a nice, front opening enclosure. I just can't see how moss and soil can stay clean and odor free. So, somebody who has a more natural approach tell me how you do it.


----------



## darkspeed (Mar 8, 2008)

Well they arent for the lazy thats for sure...lots of work to keep it clean if you want it constntly presentable. The worst part is you gotta wait till the feeders have all been eaten or have died in the case of mantids that eat flying insects. Once the fly casters have been put in you cant open it for a while lol. I swear by sand though, cuz it is easy to sweep up and scoop out the trash and then cover the rest up with a little more sand. I too use the cotton cosmetic rounds for my small mantid enclosures. They hold moisture excellently and are easily pulled out and replaced after becoming littered with little black specks lol.


----------



## Rick (Mar 8, 2008)

I use a mixture of bed a beast (eco earth) and spahgnum moss for my box turtle enclosures and have one that is four years old and I have never changed the substrate and it does not smell. I do however pick out uneaten food and stuff. Plants also grow in it like crazy. I plan on using the same technique in a tall tank with screen sides to make either a mantis enclosure or a chameleon home.


----------



## matt020593 (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok, well basically to have minmal cleaning in a naturalistic enclosure, you need a bioactive substrate. Basically the substrate has micro-organisms living in it. They break down the bits of uneaten food and other biological waste. The way to make it is by mixing unsterilised leaf litter and similar things (compost works I think) into peat/soil and leave it for a while, adding some earthworms would help aswell. You need about 2.5"-4" inches in the enclosure for it to work. Then you need to add live plants.

I have never done this in a mantis enclosure before but I plan on doing it in a mixed species enclosure with lizards, frogs and snakes (all insectavores btw :lol: ) in the next few weeks.

Matt.


----------



## Precious (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. Still sounds dirty. I've considered sand - like you see with herps. Does anyone know how well it holds humidity? And Rick, don't those itty bitty crik leftovers smell? Because the little enclosures gag me after a week. I even suds my fake flowers in a mild solution of soap and bleach. Perhaps I'm too OCD to use a more natural method. I used a natural method, being a good Catholic, after marriage and I had three kids (including twins) in two years. You can see where I might be skeptical.


----------



## sk8erkho (Mar 8, 2008)

I tried this a while back without knowing much about how much moisture and humididty is too much and what affect it would have on my mantids and the plants. You have to make sure the plants are the right type which do well in moist environments. The soil has to be free of the wrong types of living organisms. I ended up raising these little stinking black flies, I forget the name but they invade household plants, and your crib, if there is enough moisture to entail them to breed. Also, under theright lens I found a host different little buggers living in that soil, creeped me out!!! :blink: Basically I found out that regular potting soil WIll Not Work, unless it is treated to keep the wrong types of critters from growing. Also, too much moisture and the wrong plants will induce rotting roots which will also create it's own share of problems. So, you should make sure your environment has compatible plant life, proper soil, and as the others said, can assist in the maintenance of critter leftovers and smells. :angry: 

Somewhere on this forum someone back in 2006 did this and had all of the answers I did not have. I found these things out after tthe fact!!! Research will be your main objective. The moisture and rotting plant life cost me my little Orchid dude as well!!!  Be careful!!! But it can be done!!!


----------



## Tunedbeat (Mar 9, 2008)

Precious said:


> Thanks for all the help. Still sounds dirty. I've considered sand - like you see with herps. Does anyone know how well it holds humidity? And Rick, don't those itty bitty crik leftovers smell? Because the little enclosures gag me after a week. I even suds my fake flowers in a mild solution of soap and bleach. Perhaps I'm too OCD to use a more natural method. I used a natural method, being a good Catholic, after marriage and I had three kids (including twins) in two years. You can see where I might be skeptical.


Sand holds little to no moisture at all. It's best to stick with coco fiber if you want humidity. Keep the substrate clean and dry, you will not have a problem with mold or odor.


----------



## darkspeed (Mar 9, 2008)

Tunedbeat said:


> Sand holds little to no moisture at all. It's best to stick with coco fiber if you want humidity. Keep the substrate clean and dry, you will not have a problem with mold or odor.


Voice of reason versus voice of experience. Sand does hold humidity, I use sand in a high humidity environment and with minimal misting (once a week) it maintains a humidity level of over 70%. It doesnt mold and it cleans easily.


----------



## Precious (Mar 9, 2008)

Again, mucho thanks for the info. everyone. Sparky, your experience is exactly what I would expect and I'd freak out. Those fabric orchids look so real  . Funny, I would never have fake plants in the house, but in the bug housing it's a different story. I've been thinking about a small Exo-terra enclosure from an ebay store, it seems to be a good price. I will further research terrarium soil. If you got it right it sounds low maintenance whereas my enclosures require attention 1-2 times a week.


----------



## matt020593 (Mar 10, 2008)

Precious said:


> I've been thinking about a small Exo-terra enclosure from an ebay store, it seems to be a good price.


You can build glass/wooden cages for cheaper the you can buy them from shops.


----------



## Precious (Mar 10, 2008)

No YOU can make them! I can barely make pancakes.


----------

